# AFTER Gastrogard treatment .......What?



## punk (15 May 2009)

Pony has been gastro-scoped and found to have some ulcers grade3/4, but also one ulcer 4/4 .

Have had him on Gastrogard for 3 weeks now (one week to go) and the difference is AMAZING!!

He is eating well - much more relaxed in his way of going - coat shining, and put on condition!! Different ponio!

He had 2 weeks on full dose, and is half way through his 2 weeks on half dose, but now I am terrified to stop completely!!

Obviously can't afford to keep him on it indefinately, but vet suggested keeping him on 10% dose through eventing season.

Do you think this is necessary? Some have suggested Neigh-lox, or Gastro-gold as a feed additive, but am just so scared to go back to where we were?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I should say that, although he is a connemara pony, he is a worrier, and does occasionally windsuck (although this is much improved on the Gastrogard).

Can you use Gastrogard on odd occasions, such as travelling and competing, or is it only effective when given over a period of time? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any help or suggestions appreciated!


----------



## spaniel (15 May 2009)

Coligone.

 Cost effective and very, very effective.

Ive seen it used on a mare who was a prime candidate for gastroguard treatment but the owner didnt have insurance in place to pay for that.   

Coligone worked within a couple of days and saved the mare from being shot as her behaviour had been so extreme.

http://www.hbradshaws.co.uk/


----------



## SpottedCat (15 May 2009)

Gosh, only 2 weeks on full dose for grade 3/4 ulcers - does not sound terribly long to me! Mine had the same and had a full month on full dose, a second month on full dose with antibiotics (but that second month is an aside) and then scoped clear after that. He then went on a maintenance dose of gastrogard (quarter of a tube a day) for as long as insurance money holds out for.

With respect to aftercare, I presume your vet has discussed feeding and management regime with you in terms of feeding long fibres 30mins before exercise etc? 

As for supplements - biotal equine gold (not the gastro version) is apparently better for horses with ulcers than gastro version. Mine is on that now. Neighlox is good, and along with Succeed these are the only two which have been clinically trialled. However my vet did mention that with whatever supplement I choose to use in the end, really you need to feed 3 times a day to see any real benefit as none have been able to prove longevity in the stomach - not sure of the ins and outs of this as am not at this stage yet. As mentioned there is also coligone and any number of other supplements on the market - up to you really to try them and see what you think.

In terms of using gastrogard on-and-off - yes you can. I have been advised that my Novice eventer won't need it for normal one day events but it would be advisable to put him on it for 3-4 days before any big 3-day we do, and the British team horses (who are looked after by my vet) all have a supply each which they use in the run up to big championships etc. 

I assume you are booked in for another scope to make sure the ulcers have healed entirely before you drop the gastrogard? Gastrogard is the only one which will heal ulcers, none of the supplements have any clinical evidence to show they can do this.


----------



## maggiesmum (15 May 2009)

I feed global herbs Acid-X and it seems to be doing a fantastic at keeping everything as it should be, i'd recommend it to anyone who's horse has tummy issues.


----------



## punk (17 May 2009)

Spotted Cat - sorry not to respond earlier - computer has been on the blink all weekend!  Thank you SO much for your time and trouble responding - VERY helpful.

I did think that the treatment seemed short compared to what others had told me.  Mentioned it to vet (Royal Dick Vet College in Edinburgh) who did the scoping.  Apparently, because of the cost of Gastrogard, they have been doing research with lower doses, and have found that it works just as well in nearly all cases (but not all).

Sadly, the pony is not insured, but I do run a savings account for vet's bills, which I can then use for whichever horse needs it!

Regarding aftercare, we are doing exactly what you have suggested.

Quick question - why do Biotal do the Gastro version if the Equine Gold is better?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 How do you know it is better?

As pony is in at night  (is a real wuss and hates being left out at night!) and out all day, we only feed twice a day, but had assumed that if he is out eating all day he wouldn't need the supplement then.  Am I wrong?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks for the info on the on-off feeding of G'gard - very helpful!  Dick Vet didn't think it absolutely necessary to re-scope, if things were dramatically improved (which they are), but am a worrier myself  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and think I might be tempted to raid the piggy bank again just to be sure!!

You've been so helpful, will let you know how we get on!!!


----------



## punk (17 May 2009)

Spaniel and Maggiesmum - Thanks for the suggestions!  Will certainly give them both a try!


----------

